# Amazon Smile - A Way to Give While You're Getting



## CSWCLynn

Many people feel like giving around this time of year. But what if you could give to a charity while you are shopping on Amazon.That's where Amazon Smile comes in. It does not matter the amount that your particular purchases add up, the charity is given a sum total from all participants. So the more participants the more donations go to a particular charity. At least this is my take on the whole thing.

I promise I'm not advocating any charity above another. I just want those who'd like to donate to a charity to know this is an option. There are numerous charities... some that come up right away and others you can type in to see if they are on the list.

To learn more about the Amazon Smile Program and what types of charities are eligible visit:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/chpf/about/ref=smi_se_dshb_aas_saas


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah . . this is a pretty good program. I've had a designated charity since the program began. Recently they've added the ability to see how much your purchases have benefited your chosen charity. Mine's around $30 which doesn't seem like a lot, but if a whole bunch of people are buying via the smile site, it can definitely add up.

I'd also suggest that, if you don't see your favorite charity listed, that you talk to them about getting included. I don't think it's too hard -- I have a brother who's involved with a fairly small community theater and they're on the list, so . . . . . 

Oh, and you can still use affiliate codes WITH the smile address. So, I know some people keep a browser bookmark with the kb affiliate code -- and we appreciate that -- you can add the code the exact same way to the smile address. So each person benefits both kboards AND your chosen charity. The very definition of "win-win".


----------



## Sandpiper

$38.22 from my Amazon purchases has gone to Trio Animal Foundation.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, and you can still use affiliate codes WITH the smile address. So, I know some people keep a browser bookmark with the kb affiliate code -- and we appreciate that -- you can add the code the exact same way to the smile address. So each person benefits both kboards AND your chosen charity. The very definition of "win-win".


I did not know that but am really glad to hear it. Do I just first come here to KB and then click on Amazon?

I just checked & I've contributed a whopping $49 in about 3 years.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . this is a pretty good program. I've had a designated charity since the program began. Recently they've added the ability to see how much your purchases have benefited your chosen charity. Mine's around $30 which doesn't seem like a lot, but if a whole bunch of people are buying via the smile site, it can definitely add up.
> 
> I'd also suggest that, if you don't see your favorite charity listed, that you talk to them about getting included. I don't think it's too hard -- I have a brother who's involved with a fairly small community theater and they're on the list, so . . . . .
> 
> Oh, and you can still use affiliate codes WITH the smile address. So, I know some people keep a browser bookmark with the kb affiliate code -- and we appreciate that -- you can add the code the exact same way to the smile address. So each person benefits both kboards AND your chosen charity. The very definition of "win-win".


Like I said and you replied - it isn't the amount that the individual gives to their charity of choice it is the combined effort of giving.

By the way after you have joined the program make sure you are in it when making purchases of any kind. It kind of doesn't work if you aren't. They have a bookmark you can use, which I believe is toward the bottom of the sign-up section.


----------



## CegAbq

CSWCLynn said:


> Like I said and you replied - it isn't the amount that the individual gives to their charity of choice it is the combined effort of giving.
> 
> By the way after you have joined the program make sure you are in it when making purchases of any kind. It kind of doesn't work if you aren't. They have a bookmark you can use, which I believe is toward the bottom of the sign-up section.


There are also browser extensions that you can use to make sure anytime that you click on an amazon link, it always goes to smile.amazon ... but I think that doesn't work with the KB affiliate code, so I'm going to try to start using a bookmark for that as well.


----------



## Becca Mills

CegAbq said:


> There are also browser extensions that you can use to make sure anytime that you click on an amazon link, it always goes to smile.amazon ... but I think that doesn't work with the KB affiliate code, so I'm going to try to start using a bookmark for that as well.


There are some sites that use affiliate codes to accumulate donations for charities (like this one), but I'm not sure affiliate income and Smile donations can happen at the same time. Personally, I think I prefer the Smile program, since I can pick my targeted charity personally.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Becca Mills said:


> There are some sites that use affiliate codes to accumulate donations for charities (like this one), but I'm not sure affiliate income and Smile donations can happen at the same time. Personally, I think I prefer the Smile program, since I can pick my targeted charity personally.


I have the kboards affiliate code appended to my smile bookmark: smile.amazon.com/?tag=kboardscom-20. I am reasonably confident that both kboards and my chosen charity get their cut. When the program first came out I checked on this, because I'd had a browser bookmark with the kboards affiliate code that I'd been using. Amazon confirmed you can use both.


----------



## Sandpiper

If I plan to actually buy on Amazon, I simply type "smile" in the address bar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sandpiper said:


> If I plan to actually buy on Amazon, I simply type "smile" in the address bar.


I just find it easier to have a dedicated bookmark in my browser. And I almost always go to Amazon from that bookmark . . even if all I'm intending to do is browse. 'Cause, after all, ya never know.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just find it easier to have a dedicated bookmark in my browser. And I almost always go to Amazon from that bookmark . . even if all I'm intending to do is browse. 'Cause, after all, ya never know.


A dedicated bookmark works well.

However, I believe if you come in from another location, say a book promoter's email, a note will come up asking you if you'd like to view this item on Amazon Smile. It may take a minute or two though for it to come up. But it is a good reminder if you pay attention to it and don't swat at it like an annoying fly.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just find it easier to have a dedicated bookmark in my browser. And I almost always go to Amazon from that bookmark . . even if all I'm intending to do is browse. 'Cause, after all, ya never know.


What I have trouble training myself is that if I click on an Amz link from somewhere else (e.g., in some article somewhere), then I need to remember to copy the item and then use the KB bookmark!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CSWCLynn said:


> A dedicated bookmark works well.
> 
> However, I believe if you come in from another location, say a book promoter's email, a note will come up asking you if you'd like to view this item on Amazon Smile. It may take a minute or two though for it to come up. But it is a good reminder if you pay attention to it and don't swat at it like an annoying fly.


yeah . . . that's happened to me a few times . . . . and if you say 'yes' it works pretty seamlessly and the affiliate still gets their cut. 



CegAbq said:


> What I have trouble training myself is that if I click on an Amz link from somewhere else (e.g., in some article somewhere), then I need to remember to copy the item and then use the KB bookmark!


I actually try not to do that much . . . if it's a book I want, I just open a new tab, got the Zon via my bookmark and then type (or cut/paste) the book they're talking about.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah . . . that's happened to me a few times . . . . and if you say 'yes' it works pretty seamlessly and the affiliate still gets their cut.
> 
> I actually try not to do that much . . . if it's a book I want, I just open a new tab, got the Zon via my bookmark and then type (or cut/paste) the book they're talking about.


Hadn't thought about copying and pasting into bookmark. Of course, I only got the bookmark recently so there you go.


----------



## CSWCLynn

I hope everyone has remembered to use Amazon Smile while getting those last minute gifts. Not sure if it will work on Gift cards or not.

Wishing a Happy and Joyous one to all


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CSWCLynn said:


> I hope everyone has remembered to use Amazon Smile while getting those last minute gifts. Not sure if it will work on Gift cards or not.
> 
> Wishing a Happy and Joyous one to all


I don't think they do. Because I generally have a 'gift' balance on my account but when I buy things it still notes that it was a purchase to benefit my charity. So I think the benefit happens when the money is spent on stuff.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think they do. Because I generally have a 'gift' balance on my account but when I buy things it still notes that it was a purchase to benefit my charity. So I think the benefit happens when the money is spent on stuff.


Good to know that it works when using a gift card.

Hope you and yours have had a happy and joyous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn

An appropriate word of the day from dictionary dot com:

tzedakah: Hebrew. charity or the giving of charity.

http://www.dictionary.com/wordoftheday/2016/12/26/tzedakah


----------



## CSWCLynn

From today's Amazon email:



> Great news. Customers just ranked Amazon #1 in the American Customer Satisfaction Index (ACSI) with a score of 86...We want to celebrate the recognition, and say thank you for your support....On Thursday, March 16 only, we will donate 5% (10 times our usual donation rate) of the purchase price of eligible products you buy at AmazonSmile (smile.amazon.com) to charity. AmazonSmile is a way to shop that offers the same shopping experience as Amazon.com, but every eligible purchase you make at smile.amazon.com helps support a charity of your choice. To date, we've donated over $46 million.


----------



## contomlon

However, I believe if you come in from another location, say a book promoter's email, a note will come up asking you if you'd like to view this item on Amazon Smile. It may take a minute or two though for it to come up. But it is a good reminder if you pay attention to it and don't swat at it like an annoying fly.


----------



## CSWCLynn

contomlon said:


> However, I believe if you come in from another location, say a book promoter's email, a note will come up asking you if you'd like to view this item on Amazon Smile. It may take a minute or two though for it to come up. But it is a good reminder if you pay attention to it and don't swat at it like an annoying fly.


Yes, I noticed that myself the last day or two especially. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## yogicabs

I did not know that but am really glad to hear it. Do I just first come here to KB and then click on Amazon?

I just checked & I've contributed a whopping $49 in about 3 years.


----------



## CSWCLynn

yogicabs said:


> I did not know that but am really glad to hear it. Do I just first come here to KB and then click on Amazon?
> 
> I just checked & I've contributed a whopping $49 in about 3 years.


Welcome to KBoards.

According to "Ann in Arlington":


> I have the kboards affiliate code appended to my smile bookmark: smile.amazon.com/?tag=kboardscom-20. I am reasonably confident that both kboards and my chosen charity get their cut. When the program first came out I checked on this, because I'd had a browser bookmark with the kboards affiliate code that I'd been using. Amazon confirmed you can use both.


I'm not sure if that answers your question or not. Apparently, you are already a member of Smile program if you have contributed that much.


----------

